# Repair granite work surface?



## Dave_G (17 Mar 2007)

Hi,

This morning my son dropped a small square kitchen weight on our granite table top. The result a small chip of about 3mm right in the middle of the surface.

Can anyone advise me - is there a resin repair kit I can use to repair the chip?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## jasonB (17 Mar 2007)

Two part epoxy resin is used to join granite worktops, I would think this mixed with a little granite dust of a suitable colour then all buffed out with a Flex polisher will do the job. 

Best to get a granite specialist to do it as the epoxy comes in large tubs and is quite pricy and a Flex polisher (like a festool ROS) is not cheap once you have bought the diamond pads for it.

Jason


----------



## tinfoil (17 Mar 2007)

Dave

If it is black granite then don't consider trying to polish across a filled hole. The received wisdom is to fill the hole (if it is deep) with epoxy - araldite would do - making sure none gets on to the surface. Then build-up to the surface carefully with black gloss paint. Use a blade to carefully remove excess paint after allowing each paint layer to harden properly.

Attempting to refinish polished black granite is something even the experts baulk at. It invariably shows. With mottled colours there is more of a chance of disguising it.


----------



## johnemtee (17 Mar 2007)

That is really bad luck.
After my black granite was fitted I used a plack permanent marker to colour the epoxy filler on the joins - A bit Heath Robinson, but it matches in quite well and is still holding its colour 2 years on.


----------



## Pecker (18 Mar 2007)

I actually dropped a chiesel on a customers brand new granite fireplace and chipped it (Believe me I felt sick!). I got in touch with the local funeral director who put me in touch with an old boy.

Some fancy filling and £80 later good as new. I thought I was going to go bust having to buy a new fireplace! (£about 3.5K imported from italy).

If you get stuck speak to your local funeral guy or stonemason.

woody


----------



## NickWelford (19 Mar 2007)

Your household insurance company will probably pay for a repair - rather than have to shell out for a new top.


----------



## johnemtee (19 Mar 2007)

Prob' cheaper to stump up yourself than pay the insurance excess.


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

johnemtee":3f6xdksk said:


> Prob' cheaper to stump up yourself than pay the insurance excess.


... and the possible resultant additional insurance premium hike for next year and beyond


----------



## Dave_G (20 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the advice!

Pecker - I got in touch with my local funeral director and he put me in touch with a guy who will repair the surface and said it shouldn't cost me more than £50 - result!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

Dave_G":2dm9w8ci said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> Pecker - I got in touch with my local funeral director and he put me in touch with a guy who will repair the surface and said it shouldn't cost me more than £50 - result!
> 
> ...



And your son? The treadmill and pocket money withdrawal to the sum of £50 + expenses?


----------



## Dave_G (20 Mar 2007)

naah my son is a good lad and helps me out when I get stuck with CAD


----------



## Dave_G (24 Mar 2007)

Just a quick reply. I had my work surface repaired yesterday. It looks amazing and cost me £35.00 all in!

Result!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## woodshavings (25 Mar 2007)

Great result, thanks for sharing


----------

